# CCS - Combined Charging System



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

That sure is an ugly connector, and it's probably not cheap--and a manufacturing nightmare.

Usually there is a ground pin that extends slightly such that it is first in/last out, but that doesn't appear to be the case here.

Thanks for collecting this information for the diy.


----------



## Tony Bogs (Apr 12, 2014)

I guess you're on the right track with Linux SoC. 
Looks like ethernet will be the new communication standard in cars. Homeplug (PLC) has been around for quite a while, maybe standard devices will work. 
I don't think that the top layers (5 to 7) are part of the standard Linux ethernet stack yet, but I haven't checked.


----------

